# Steel toe SHOES



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> look kinda like mine..
> 
> But they're not steel toes:sad:


Yeah, I've always gone with a trail running / hiking shoe for comfort. Two things I've sacrificed with that is protection and waterproofing. I had to trade a little of the comfort for both of those. I'll report back in a week or two. I might be surfing or boarding up my windows on Monday. Hopefully the first of the two options, thanks to Isaac.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like a fully soft shoe when on the trusses, so I wear soft ones. Seems ok around here?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I really like a fully soft shoe when on the trusses, so I wear soft ones. Seems ok around here?


Yeah, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's cool to wear soft shoes when on beams or trusses, but you have to have the steel toes at the base of the ladder and they need to be on when you're off the roof?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JesseCocozza said:


> Yeah, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's cool to wear soft shoes when on beams or trusses, but you have to have the steel toes at the base of the ladder and they need to be on when you're off the roof?


Yes I think that is right? I do know the big safety man would not let us use steel toes on the roof. This is the guy that teaches the 10 and 30 hour OSHA classes around here.


----------

